# Air Force bases



## genesis563 (4 Oct 2014)

I'm curious about your opinions. As far as cost of living, schools, quality of life, nearby attractions or activities, what would you consider the best air force base to be? I know answers are going to vary based on trade, interests and whether or not there is a family in tow, but that doesn't matter to me. Just go ahead and say which base and why.
Thanks.


----------



## TCM621 (4 Oct 2014)

genesis563 said:
			
		

> I'm curious about your opinions. As far as cost of living, schools, quality of life, nearby attractions or activities, what would you consider the best air force base to be? I know answers are going to vary based on trade, interests and whether or not there is a family in tow, but that doesn't matter to me. Just go ahead and say which base and why.
> Thanks.


Comox is a great place to live, so is pat bay (Victoria). Little pricey though. I spent the last 2 months in greenwood and I really like the area but I can't speak to what it's like to live there.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Oct 2014)

I believe 412 Sqn still operates out of Ottawa, if you like flying Challengers to transport VIPs.  Ottawa is big enough to have most things, and close enough to Montreal and Toronto to get anything else you want.


----------



## dimsum (4 Oct 2014)

As you said, there are so many variables that each person will likely have different answers.  That being said, I don't know too many people who hate Comox or Victoria.


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Oct 2014)

Commenting as a former army guy, there also are RCAF squadrons based on army bases in Edmonton, Petawawa, Valcartier and Gagetown.


----------



## observor 69 (4 Oct 2014)

For me it was without a doubt Baden, which is now closed. I would say Kingston for all the usual off base reasons but some aspects of it being a training base can be a pain.
As mentioned Comox is well regarded in the air trades with Trenton somewhere close .
Mind you all my postings except Kingston were to fast jet bases and I was a happy camper at most "cough Bagotville" of them.


----------



## Quirky (4 Oct 2014)

Anywhere but Cold Lake.


----------



## genesis563 (4 Oct 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> As you said, there are so many variables that each person will likely have different answers.  That being said, I don't know too many people who hate Comox or Victoria.


Yeah no kidding eh. From what i can gather it's either coast, or bagotville if you have to work on jets, or Ontario... Like i said biggest factor is probably your trade/ what aircraft floats your boat.


----------



## TCM621 (4 Oct 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Commenting as a former army guy, there also are RCAF squadrons based on army bases in Edmonton, Petawawa, Valcartier and Gagetown.


I really like the area around Gagetown.  Ormocto is a nice little town and Fredericton is a short drive away. Great smallish city with a lot of history. And if you are a young single guy, there are a ton of college girls come September.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Oct 2014)

Shearwater on the east coast.  If you can get on a Det and sail, you see some more of the world and add sea pay to your pay, PLD, spec pay and possibly AIRCRA if you receive those too.  Halifax is nice little city for single or married peeps, you can drive 20 minutes and live far enough from the metro area you wouldn't even know it's there.   Greenwood isn't the greatest location for young single folks IMO but a great Wing to work on.

Agree on the Vancouver island postings as the best all around postings in the RCAF in Canada.


----------



## kratz (5 Oct 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Shearwater on the east coast.  If you can get on a Det and sail, you see some more of the world and add sea pay to your pay, PLD, spec pay and possibly AIRCRA if you receive those too.  Halifax is nice little city for single or married peeps, you can drive 20 minutes and live far enough from the metro area you wouldn't even know it's there.   Greenwood isn't the greatest location for young single folks IMO but a great Wing to work on.
> 
> Agree on the Vancouver island postings as the best all around postings in the RCAF in Canada.



and free parking in Shearwater.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Oct 2014)

One of the MANY benefits of being on that side of the harbour!!  The MH and FDU folks have it good compared to everyone else.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Oct 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Greenwood isn't the greatest location for young single folks IMO but a great Wing to work on* the gene pool needs the additional diversity you'd add*.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Oct 2014)

:nod:

I've heard real estate is VERY affordable on the south mountain  ;D


----------



## genesis563 (5 Oct 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Shearwater on the east coast.  If you can get on a Det and sail, you see some more of the world and add sea pay to your pay, PLD, spec pay and possibly AIRCRA if you receive those too.  Halifax is nice little city for single or married peeps, you can drive 20 minutes and live far enough from the metro area you wouldn't even know it's there.   Greenwood isn't the greatest location for young single folks IMO but a great Wing to work on.
> 
> Agree on the Vancouver island postings as the best all around postings in the RCAF in Canada.



That's actually something that I've been considering ( whenever I'm at the point where I have to take that decision). Which brings me to ask, how is it being an air tech on a ship, and is it really as bad as they say family wise?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Oct 2014)

I will have to step aside and let a MH type answer.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (5 Oct 2014)

genesis563 said:
			
		

> That's actually something that I've been considering ( whenever I'm at the point where I have to take that decision). Which brings me to ask, how is it being an air tech on a ship, and is it really as bad as they say family wise?



 Some guys on an MH Sqn sail a lot and some very little. It depends on the luck of the draw. Those who do sail, often get to see some pretty incredible parts of the world. The cameraderie on a deployed air Det is second to none, in my experience.

It also depends on your perspective.  Is being posted to Victoria or Halifax and sailing better or worse than being posted to Cold Lake or Bagotville and spending time in an FOL or overseas? Or better or worse than being posted to Petawawa or Edmonton and spending time in the field in Wainwright?

I don't have an answer for those questions (there probably isn't  a right answer- it is a matter of personal taste, probably).


----------



## Pomme (10 Dec 2017)

Hi

I'm in my AVS QL3 and I will choose my 3 posting in one month. I'm 38 years old french Canadian form Québec. I'm in the air forces since 2 years before I worked with electricity for 14 years.

I'm looking for English air force base to pratic my english.

I would like to know:
-work schedule (I talk with mcpl they were 12h day and night shif 4 on and 4 off) every base have this schedule?
-life in the city (big or small, activity, base is close to, house(old price), PMQ, weather)
-What kind of aircraft is the best for AVS to get spec in good time?
-how is work for the base close to the sea? We are on boat all time?
-Who choose if I work on 1 line or 2 line or 3 line?

Thank you for your help


----------



## mariomike (10 Dec 2017)

Pomme said:
			
		

> I'm in my AVS QL3



For questions about the trade,
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=O2AtWte3D4XHjwTc7oCgCw&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+avs&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+avs&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.83917.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.HCyIZMYkQy0


----------



## overwatch (15 Dec 2017)

To bounce off this topic. How close are the CAF air bases to operational theatres, specifically in the Middle East (where the AVS techs, AEC, ACSO, and pilots basically hang out)?


----------



## dimsum (15 Dec 2017)

overwatch said:
			
		

> To bounce off this topic. How close are the CAF air bases to operational theatres, specifically in the Middle East (where the AVS techs, AEC, ACSO, and pilots basically hang out)?



Not close.  All of those deploy to the operational theatres when necessary.


----------



## Sf2 (15 Dec 2017)

I'm no geography expert, but I'd say Erbil is pretty close.


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Dec 2017)

SF2 said:
			
		

> I'm no geography expert, but I'd say Erbil is pretty close.



I'm thinking Dimsum was considering anything 'out of direct mortar range' to be "not close."   


SF2, remember - "Blue over black, and both skis on the same side of the tree." :nod:

Regards,
G2G


----------



## overwatch (15 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the reply guys.

I had another question and it might be silly. But I keep thinking the RCAF is like the the USAF where we have Air Force security forces. Do exclusively RCAF occupations such as pilot, aec, acso, aes op, aeo, air techs, etc. patrol air bases and a bit beyond (on foot, in gear, with weapons)? Or is this the duty of the army gents who are on the base?


----------



## mariomike (15 Dec 2017)

overwatch said:
			
		

> I keep thinking the RCAF is like the the USAF where we have Air Force security forces.



You may find this discussion of interest,

Airfield defence role for PRes?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/119416.200
"I'm not advocating for the start-up of an "RAF Regt" "
9 pages.

See also,

What Should the Army's Role, Capabilities & Structure Be?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25365.125
"Is there any merit to rethinking the Militia as a body of independent teams along the lines of the RAF Regiment Field Squadrons?"

Primary Leadership Qualification Course (PLQ) Mega thread  
"Personally, I wish we had something like these 2..."
https://www.raf.mod.uk/recruitment/roles/roles-finder/force-protection/raf-regiment-gunner/


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Dec 2017)

Does the RCAF have a unit similar to the RAF Regiment for air base defense ?


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Dec 2017)

Nope.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Dec 2017)

thanks


----------



## Zoomie (18 Dec 2017)

RCAF Wings augment their Security Forces with WASF personnel.  Wing Auxiliary Security Force is comprised of NCMs and Officers who undergo training that allow them to augment the MPs on base.  They carry service weapons and ball ammunition and follow CJOC DomOps ROEs in the defence of the Wing and the pers serving there.   They carry out Random Security Measures across the Wing and provide Vital Point security tasks in the case of FPL changes.


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Dec 2017)

So WASF personnel are akin to the USAF Security Force ?


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Dec 2017)

WASF is a secondary duty, those pers tasked also have day jobs. The primary security force on any base in Canada is the MPs.


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Dec 2017)

Bit of background: the air force originally insisted they did not have the training to provide full augmented security and the army should provide it. The 1970 FLQ crisis changed the perception, and all bases and installations became responsible for their own security. This led to Base Defence Forces (BDFs) being established and circa early 1990s the title was changed to Base Auxiliary Security Forces.

Puck Chaser's post is correct.


----------



## mariomike (18 Dec 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> So WASF personnel are akin to the USAF Security Force ?



WASF
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&biw=1280&bih=603&ei=eYg4WvSVNYeKjwS-0YzIAQ&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+wasf&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+wasf&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.20781.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.lTvVikb8oS4



			
				Bert said:
			
		

> The air force on some bases maintain a wing augmented security force (WASF) to assist in security roles.  Usually a secondary duty for members on-base.  Though perhaps armed , they are not an "infantry type" force.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Dec 2017)

SF2 said:
			
		

> I'm no geography expert, but I'd say Erbil is pretty close.



Erbil was 'safe' enough that PM Harper went in for a day and toured multiple sites in/outside of the center in the spring of '15.

Now if you'd of said Al Asad...that place was a little more hairy.

Re: security forces...from the link MarioMike posted:   https://army.ca/forums/threads/119416/post-1440232.html#msg1440232

Anyone know the status on this new MOSID...was it dropped?


----------



## Zoomie (19 Dec 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Anyone know the status on this new MOSID...was it dropped?



Trenton and another Wing are the test case - draw will be initially from Supply Techs in PRes.  Focus will be on the SAR support trade and another one which slips my mind.  I’ll see if I kept the email - will forward it to you via DWAN.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Dec 2017)

copy and thanks!


----------



## Ajannati (27 Apr 2018)

Hey guys, im new here and have some questions that need answers. I am currently on the competition list awaiting the offer of enrollment as an AVN. I studied AME at a civil school. During the process of RS screening I was given QL3 status and should start as private 3d.wondering when it comes to joining the CAF how does it wrok when it comes to getting assigned to bases? Do i have any say in it at all? Can preferences be expressed? Is there any consideration given to members with families? Were it just me id join anywhere anytime no questions asked but i have my wife and son to consider and well id like to have some answers for my wife.
As a mechanic is there alot of moving involved? About how often can i expect to be deployed and for how long? Recruiter said 3-6 month durations, is that accurate once you join? 
Im employed now but ever since i can remember i wanted to serve in the forces, being a family man now makes this the hardest decision ive ever had to make and id like to know all i can so my family and i can make an informed decision.
Thank you very much for reading through this and any information is good information.


----------



## Quirky (27 Apr 2018)

Ajannati said:
			
		

> Do i have any say in it at all? Can preferences be expressed? Is there any consideration given to members with families? Were it just me id join anywhere anytime no questions asked but i have my wife and son to consider and well id like to have some answers for my wife.



Towards the end of your QL3s you'll give your three base preferences. If you keep them in the same geographical location you'll have a better chance of getting what you want - don't choose Comox, Cold Lake and Trenton, they'll probably send you to Winnipeg. In the end they'll send you where you are needed to fill empty spots. Some units are hurting more for people than others. Having a family will help somewhat, but in overall terms the military doesn't care about things like spousal employment. Your career comes first. As the saying goes, if the military wanted you to have a family, they'd issue you one.  



> As a mechanic is there alot of moving involved? About how often can i expect to be deployed and for how long? Recruiter said 3-6 month durations, is that accurate once you join?



AVN is a lot more stable, expect to stay in your first location for 8-12 years depending on how fast you move up the ranks. You can meet with your Career Manager every year, but they won't look at moving you until you are at least a MCpl or Sgt. Not saying that you can't be posted as a Corporal however. Deployments are roughly at 3-6 month rotations depending on your fleet. You'll get a couple weeks off in the middle of it to go home. 



> Im employed now but ever since i can remember i wanted to serve in the forces, being a family man now makes this the hardest decision ive ever had to make and id like to know all i can so my family and i can make an informed decision.
> Thank you very much for reading through this and any information is good information.



Being an AVN will give you guaranteed income and benefits to your family throughout your career. Unless something drastically happens you will never be fired/released unlike the AME side of things - even then, you can be a complete idiot and not be trusted to turn wrenches yet still the unit will find a useful spot for you. Start thinking about what aircraft type you would like to start out on, be it transports, fighters or helicopters.


----------



## mariomike (27 Apr 2018)

Ajannati said:
			
		

> I am currently on the competition list awaiting the offer of enrollment as an AVN.



Aviation Systems Technician ( AVN Tech )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/21441.425
19 pages.

AVN
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=_DDjWoWsMoum5gKruZjYDg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+avn&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+avn&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.4279.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.U3CknK6zN44




			
				Ajannati said:
			
		

> About how often can i expect to be deployed and for how long?



Chance of Deployment [Merged] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.175
8 pages.



			
				Ajannati said:
			
		

> Is there any consideration given to members with families?



CF's effects on Marriage and Family  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/116801.0

Family
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+family&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## MilEME09 (7 Apr 2020)

I have heard rumors circulating around facebook that Hanger 14 at Uplands is being brought back into the fold for military use. Any one hear any details?


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Apr 2020)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> I have heard rumors circulating around facebook that Hanger 14 at Uplands is being brought back into the fold for military use. Any one hear any details?



Wasn’t it still being used by CFSU(O) MSE?


----------



## MilEME09 (7 Apr 2020)

No idea, but I heard AETE and possibly others are moving there summer 2021


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Apr 2020)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> No idea, but I heard AETE and possibly others are moving there summer 2021


Where did you hear this?


----------



## MilEME09 (7 Apr 2020)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Where did you hear this?



Couple different RCAF facebook groups, particularly Canadian military aircraft ,one was discussing Uplands and this was brought up. Not a reliable source, I know many more people on here are in the know, this I am checking on here.


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Apr 2020)

We are opening a detachment in Ottawa this summer.  We have people there now and people moving from the US to Ottawa this summer with test pilots and flight test engineers moving from Cold Lake to Ottawa.  This will be in temporary installations for now.  Once Hangar 14 renovations are over, we will move our instrumentations folks and our laboratory to Ottawa. In any case, we are not bringing our Tutors and Hornets to Ottawa.  We have agreements with other organizations (Transport Canada and RCAF units) to conduct our Force Generation activities.


----------



## MilEME09 (8 Apr 2020)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> We are opening a detachment in Ottawa this summer.  We have people there now and people moving from the US to Ottawa this summer with test pilots and flight test engineers moving from Cold Lake to Ottawa.  This will be in temporary installations for now.  Once Hangar 14 renovations are over, we will move our instrumentations folks and our laboratory to Ottawa. In any case, we are not bringing our Tutors and Hornets to Ottawa.  We have agreements with other organizations (Transport Canada and RCAF units) to conduct our Force Generation activities.



https://www.simcoereformer.ca/news/local-news/aete-must-move-to-make-room-for-new-fighters-says-commanding-officer/wcm/bc12ac3b-04a4-4d22-8c87-6283d0bb9fd8

Related article


----------

